# Help! Zacconi in pieces



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So I decided it was about time to replace all the seals on my Zacconi baby however after spending 2 weekends trying to put it back together it is still in pieces. The instructions I received from the Italian factory aren't much help to be honest & ive just emailed them for advice.

is there anyone local to me in East Sussex that can offer a hand before it ends up being hurled up the garden? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Some photos would help, isn't it similar to a lanpvoni?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

In theory yes it is. The problem is to replace the grouphead gasket you gave to take the whole thing apart as the bolts are hidden inside. The problem is now putting it all back together. There 4 long internal rods which connect the top to the bottom & they don't seem quite long enough & if they're not done tight enough then it leaks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you replaced the joint gaskets/ seals ?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try cleaning around the ends where the seals fit with fine wire wool, any slight rough edges may be causing the leaks.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok I'll give it a go tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cleaned the gasket area with wire wool this morning & still no joy. Will await the email from the factory or just give up !


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't give up I am sure it is fixable:good:


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well after many tantrums, more bits arriving from Italy I finally enjoyed an espresso this morning. Never ever will I take one of these apart again!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That's good to hear, how about posting up a picture of it back together


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Picture as requested:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Picture as requested:
> 
> View attachment 27379


And breath....

Horrible feeling when it's all in pieces!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I know, it's almost as if I didn't feel complete lol


----------

